# Front speakers. How far apart????



## Bluedoggy

Was wondering about distance apart front speakers should be?
Does further apart give a better sound stage? Have a look at my setup which seems pretty typical. Before i had B&W M1 speakers high in each corner pointing towards my head.
Would i get better results if i spread em?


----------



## the_rookie

Well they recommend it be a certain distance apart that co-relates with how far they are away from you.

Crutchfield recommends anywhere from 22-30 degrees from you, so that may require them further apart depending on how far you are from them. Kinda get an idea of it, maybe do a scaled map of your room to see what kind of angles they are at, you don't want them too close as it makes your soundstage a bit compact sounding, and forced. But too close to the walls will also not help the matters.

I also try to keep my rears at the same width as my fronts, so also keep that in mind.


----------



## tonyvdb

That is just fine the way you have them. It depends mostly on the design of the speakers. Some have very good imaging and others do not. You do not ever want speakers in the corners or near a side wall, thats the most important thing to avoid.


----------



## bkeeler10

As mentioned, Dolby recommends that the left and right speakers be placed 22 - 30 degrees to either side (meaning a 44 - 60 degree spread between them, basis the listening position). This is a pretty good recommendation in general for 2-channel stereo reproduction as well (you'd probably be closer to 30 degrees than 22 degrees for that).

I have always been in a quandary about this. I watch on a 50" (diagonal) TV from about 9 feet away. My left and right speakers should be at least 7.25 feet apart according to Dolby, and probably I should be shooting for somewhere in the middle of the range at 8.5 feet apart or so. Since my TV is just over 3.5 feet wide, my speakers would be about 2 - 2.5 feet away from the edge of the screen.

The problem I have with the recommendation is that it doesn't seem to take into account one factor that annoys me. I notice all the time on my setup that if there is someone speaking or something going on right at the left edge of the screen, the audio from that event is panned hard to the left speaker. I can tell that the sound should be coming from the edge of the screen, but instead it comes from 2 feet to the side of the screen. 

This drives me crazy, and so I've tried to find a compromise between matching on-screen action and following Dolby's recommendations. My speakers are about 7 feet apart, less than 2 feet away from the edges of the screen, and still this issue occasionally distracts me.

I know, I know: The solution to this is to get a screen that is more appropriately sized for my viewing distance. :spend: :spend: I actually will be doing that with my next setup. I will have a viewing angle of approximately 45 degrees, and then the speakers will be right at the edge of the screen. That way both the on-screen action and Dolby will be satisfied :clap: 

Anyway, after that long rant, I would say if you have a screen that is fairly small for your viewing distance, you'll need to experiment somewhat with speaker placement and determine what works best in your setup.


----------



## mvision7m

First, if that's your actual gear, good stuff but also nice photo. Don't know if you're into photography but based on that pic it seems you know at least a little something. 

Anyway, every room is different in how it responds to your speakers output especially the closer/further away boundaries are so your results may vary from mine or the next guy. 

An equilateral triangle (in my case that would be 9' to listening seat and 9' between the speakers) is always a good place to start and then try different distances (first nearer than further etc. or vice versa) between the main speakers while keeping the distance to your seat relatively the same. In my room, the main speakers are 9' from where my ears would be when i sit down to listen and there's 86.5" (7'-2.5") between the speakers themselves. I have a small(ish) living room but I'm still able to get some very good imaging/sound staging in spite of my less than ideal set up with those distances. The manufacturer of my speakers, Paradigm, suggests between 2/3rds of the distance to the listening seat up to the full length for optimum imaging and sound staging. 

This stuff isn't just for 2 channel audio, if you get the set up just right it'll enhance surround sound movie soundtracks also. If trying further distances you start to lose center image focus, you've gone too far. If all the music/action seems bunched up in the middle of your speakers they may be too close or toed in too much. Toe in makes a big difference in perceived sound as well. It can be tricky to get right but when you do you'll know it. Everything will seem to snap into focus and music will sound a lot closer to live music being played in your room than what usually passes for reproduced music. 

Have fun, best of luck.


----------



## Bluedoggy

mvision7m said:


> First, if that's your actual gear, good stuff but also nice photo. Don't know if you're into photography but based on that pic it seems you know at least a little something.
> 
> Anyway, every room is different in how it responds to your speakers output especially the closer/further away boundaries are so your results may vary from mine or the next guy.
> 
> An equilateral triangle (in my case that would be 9' to listening seat and 9' between the speakers) is always a good place to start and then try different distances (first nearer than further etc. or vice versa) between the main speakers while keeping the distance to your seat relatively the same. In my room, the main speakers are 9' from where my ears would be when i sit down to listen and there's 86.5" (7'-2.5") between the speakers themselves. I have a small(ish) living room but I'm still able to get some very good imaging/sound staging in spite of my less than ideal set up with those distances. The manufacturer of my speakers, Paradigm, suggests between 2/3rds of the distance to the listening seat up to the full length for optimum imaging and sound staging.
> 
> This stuff isn't just for 2 channel audio, if you get the set up just right it'll enhance surround sound movie soundtracks also. If trying further distances you start to lose center image focus, you've gone too far. If all the music/action seems bunched up in the middle of your speakers they may be too close or toed in too much. Toe in makes a big difference in perceived sound as well. It can be tricky to get right but when you do you'll know it. Everything will seem to snap into focus and music will sound a lot closer to live music being played in your room than what usually passes for reproduced music.
> 
> Have fun, best of luck.


Thanks for the info! Phew! You guys know your stuff! I will experiment....
In answer too your question about photography. I do a lot of photography but i....cheat. Snapped with an iPhone 5, then given treatment in photoshop 6 to give fake depth of field and color correction to add 'soul' My day job

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## mvision7m

Bluedoggy said:


> Thanks for the info! Phew! You guys know your stuff! I will experiment....
> In answer too your question about photography. I do a lot of photography but i....cheat. Snapped with an iPhone 5, then given treatment in photoshop 6 to give fake depth of field and color correction to add 'soul' My day job
> 
> www.paulgreenwoodart.com


No problem, hope it all comes together nicely for you. 

Took a look at your site, wow. Very impressive and interesting work.


----------



## Bluedoggy

mvision7m said:


> No problem, hope it all comes together nicely for you.
> 
> Took a look at your site, wow. Very impressive and interesting work.


Thank you kind sir! I appreciate your kind comments

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## The Yeti

Very nice looking setup there Bluedoggy!

You may want to try and get that center channel out a bit further so the front face is hanging over the edge of the "stand" you have it on, this will eliminate the possibility of reflections off the "stand". Also angle it up so the tweeter is pointing directly at your head.


----------



## Bluedoggy

The Yeti said:


> Very nice looking setup there Bluedoggy!
> 
> You may want to try and get that center channel out a bit further so the front face is hanging over the edge of the "stand" you have it on, this will eliminate the possibility of reflections off the "stand". Also angle it up so the tweeter is pointing directly at your head.


Thanks for the kind comments!
What are 'Reflections'? And how does this effect sound?
In my seated position the Tweeter is pointing right at my nose

www.paulgreenwoodart.com


----------



## The Yeti

In _very _general terms - the less reflections you have the better. Reflected sound can reach your ears at a slightly different time than the direct sound and "muddy" up your sound.

Although this link doesn't address very early reflections (such as your center speaker stand), see here for more info on reflections: http://www.realtraps.com/art_room-setup.htm


----------



## tonyvdb

Given the tweeter is mounted on the top of his center channel it is very unlikely that any reflections off of his stand wold be created. He only has less than a 1/2" of lip and thats not going to be an issue.


----------



## The Yeti

You're probably right Tony, I always err on the side of caution - sometimes a bit too much.


----------

